# Transpo Section



## timmyutah (Oct 30, 2006)

I aced the afternoon. The morning, however, i struggled with, could have used a extra 30 minutes...i got hung up on two questions...and then she said..you have 15 minutes..and i had 10 questions still probably...with 4 i knew i could have answered with more time. I think i passed (because of the EASY afternoon) but the morning could be the sinker for me...

and the Testmaster course...was worth it. A couple of questions on the test, we had in the testmaster book.

Thought this test was easier than April's, more theory than anything....and the transpo afternoon, was HEAVY on water..(which i aced...thankfully) with hydro questions with channels, and pipes.

I know i missed 2 gimme's after i got home...(the buoyant weight...why in the hell did i put saturated!) and the CPM (LONGEST..not shortest...GRRR!!!) and if i fail the test, i can kill myself because of those two!!

Any other thoughts? :bow:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2006)

I took transpo, and agree with that assessment.

I thought the afternoon was OK, and I did good on it, the civil morning was very rough.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 30, 2006)

Sweet...I know recall the two gimmes you said you missed...I got them both! Yes, now I have 2/40. I missed the last water resources gimme.


----------



## timmyutah (Oct 30, 2006)

Vinny

yah..we may have had the same experience with the test....i am PISSED about the 2...so...instead of 30..i may get 28 in the afternoon, or back up to 30 (or possibly more, if i guessed correctly...)

you got any good questions/thoughts?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

I think the trasnpo sections was about the same level of difficulty as in April, I do think the Geotech was a little more straightforward (aside for that one stupid units one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) the water part wasnt to bad.

There is a question in the PM i would really like to call Bullshit on though, from a "practical" side of how its done in the real world versus the test, of course I took the "most conservative" approach, but I still thought the way it was asked was BS.


----------



## timmyutah (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks  dont want that to happen...


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 30, 2006)

I thought this one was a bit more difficult than April, in fact, if I had all the "Recommended" reference books in April, I would have passed that one, and this time I'm not sure they took me over the top. I felt like I got about 25 correct in the morning, and about 28 in the afternoon....that gives me a shot, but I felt like I got 26 in the morning in April, and 30 in the afternoon....and I was about 4 shy of that.....so we know that # means nothing.

I will say again though, if you are going to take this test, MAKE SURE you have all of the reference books they suggest on the web site. I swear there was at least one question out of each one that you probably could not have answered if you didn't have the book.


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 30, 2006)

My AM transpo questions were a train wreck.


----------



## traffic (Oct 30, 2006)

I took transpo. I thought the morning was harder than the afternoon. I blew an easy survey question though. Remembered it after the test. I thought this test was harder than April's. Geotech was easy which I bombed in april must have studied too much of it. I couldn't convert that one water problem, I guess my brain was starting to sieze. Hope everyone has a good christmas!!


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't forget Halloween. I am making a toga for myself this year. It was either a toga or dressing up like a frog.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 30, 2006)

> I took transpo. I thought the morning was harder than the afternoon. I blew an easy survey question though. Remembered it after the test. I thought this test was harder than April's. Geotech was easy which I bombed in april must have studied too much of it. I couldn't convert that one water problem, I guess my brain was starting to sieze. Hope everyone has a good christmas!!


I think a LOT of people (especially us non-transpos) blew that simple surveying question. There was a term that I was not familiar with.


----------



## edwin_dummy (Oct 30, 2006)

that's weird... if you are saying you ace the transpo pm and had difficulty in the am

exam.. then the transpo must be very easy..

because i thought am exam was kinda easy..

i took WR it was ok but not as easy as the am exam..

damn i should have taken tranpo..


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

that was a really dumb question by the way


----------



## GTScott (Oct 30, 2006)

> that was a really dumb question by the way


You know the simple term that threw me I imagine...is that a surveying term or something that is associated with transpo?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

It threw me too, I have even passed the "LSIT" and I dont think I got that one right, typical stupid redundant question...


----------



## timmyutah (Oct 30, 2006)

GT..

i think you can say the term....that doesnt violate anything....however, the terms in the afternoon where all engineering related to transpo...so i dont know how to answer this question...


----------



## timmyutah (Oct 30, 2006)

And..edwin...

you should have taken transpo...

easy stuff, if you had the reference and background in design, and felt comfortable with channel and flow calcs....

I know I will jinx myself..but I am just wondering what my PE # will be in Dec. and am already preparing my PE signature....hahahaha...

:lmao:

watch..now i fail.


----------



## ccollet (Oct 30, 2006)

I was thinking the opposite than most i guess then, I went to lunch thinking that the morning was alot easier than I thought it was gonna be, but then after lunch I used up all the time and could've used another 30 minutes. Although I caught myself overthinking a couple of problems and wasted time.

And am I the only one who had a red pencil?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

It was blue in the dirty south, i guess depending on what state you were in.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 30, 2006)

I had crayons. Anyone else?


----------



## ccollet (Oct 30, 2006)

> > that was a really dumb question by the way
> 
> 
> You know the simple term that threw me I imagine...is that a surveying term or something that is associated with transpo?


i'm confused (although not as much as friday)

what was the survey term. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## HurricaneDitka (Oct 30, 2006)

> > that was a really dumb question by the way
> 
> 
> You know the simple term that threw me I imagine...is that a surveying term or something that is associated with transpo?


i'm confused (although not as much as friday)

what was the survey term. &lt;_&lt;

I'm lost too. I don't think I had any survey questions. Perhaps its a curve question that I thought was worded pretty poorly.... If so, that was a dumb question.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm lost on the survey thing too?????


----------



## GTScott (Oct 30, 2006)

> > > that was a really dumb question by the way
> >
> >
> > You know the simple term that threw me I imagine...is that a surveying term or something that is associated with transpo?
> ...


Bingo. It was the curve problem. Am I safe to name terms?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2006)

delineators?


----------



## HurricaneDitka (Oct 30, 2006)

> > > > that was a really dumb question by the way
> > >
> > >
> > > You know the simple term that threw me I imagine...is that a surveying term or something that is associated with transpo?
> ...


I thought that problem could be solved by process of elimination even though I drew it all out. Maybe I was wrong? :huh:


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't think that was a survey question.....! Take a look at the "Reference Books" I like to refer to so much.....maybe the MUTCD (Hope I didn't violate any agreement here)\

I got hung up on a geotech question, the one with the ODD units....WHY DO THEY HAVE TO DO THAT!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 31, 2006)

You know what is bad?

I, for the life of me, cannot remember any of the units of any of the problems or really anything already.

I can remember the basis of about 3-4 problems.

My mind is mulch. I guess that will make it easy for me to keep my agreement with NCEES, LOL.


----------

